# 43255 EGD w/ control of bleeding question



## lisner1204 (Mar 4, 2014)

My physician was doing an EGD.  He removed a polyp and had to use a hemoclip to control bleeding due to removal of polyp.

Can I bill 43239 AND 43255?

I always thought 43255 was for control of bleeding in another area or a post-op bleeding that was returned to the op room.

For example, doing an egd and polypectomy and controlling bleeding in a gastric ulcer or once an egd is done, the patient goes home, but has bleeding comes back to the hospital to have it controlled.

What do you think?

Thanks, 

Lori Isner, CMA, CPC


----------



## Kisalyn (Mar 10, 2014)

Control of bleeding is not separately reportable if the provider caused it. That includes bleeding from polypectomy sites. You are able to charge for return to OR due to bleeding.

You can download the NCCI general policies and show your provider.


----------



## lisner1204 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------

